# Uber Denying Personal Insurance?



## UberLincoln (Mar 22, 2015)

Signing up as a driver for Uber and got 2 rejections for "driver's name not on the policy". It's a family policy and my name is clearly under "Listed drivers" on the full policy declarations (which I've uploaded and emailed to Uber). I feel that whoever is clicking "accept" or "deny" isn't even reading through to find my name. I CANNOT be the only Uber driver applying that is on a family policy.

Anyone else a listed driver on their insurance, or run into this issue, or have legitimate advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLincoln said:


> Signing up as a driver for Uber and got 2 rejections for "driver's name not on the policy". It's a family policy and my name is clearly under "Listed drivers" on the full policy declarations (which I've uploaded and emailed to Uber). I feel that whoever is clicking "accept" or "deny" isn't even reading through to find my name. I CANNOT be the only Uber driver applying that is on a family policy.
> 
> Anyone else a listed driver on their insurance, or run into this issue, or have legitimate advice?
> 
> Thanks!


In our household I own one car and am primary on the financing on the second (owned by both of us and registration is in both our names with me listed first). The insurance is in my name for both and my SO is only listed on the insurance as a driver along with my mom who drives a third car, also owned by me although she lives in another town. Both myself and my SO uber and he had no problems getting activated. I don't even think his full name is on the insurance just his and Mom's first. We're in Houston and he had no problem being activated. In fact it was before me because he uploaded his documents first.


----------

